# paper tape



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am thinking about going back to old school on my next job with paper tape and doing opposite inside corners :yes: old school
but I will still use my auto bango and 3'' flusher for my tapecoat


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mesh was considered new school? :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

*Fibafuse!!! * :yes:
It's ok fella's, I've tested it for a few years now and you're good to go :thumbsup:
Just learn how to use it without cutting it and you're half way there.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> *Fibafuse!!! * :yes:
> It's ok fella's, I've tested it for a few years now and you're good to go :thumbsup:
> Just learn how to use it without cutting it and you're half way there.


As have I. Flats and butts especially. Internals not as much, but it does finish nice.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I use Fuse for everything!
It's been at least 6 months, if not more, since I've been running it full out. I love it!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mld said:


> As have I. Flats and butts especially. Internals not as much, but it does finish nice.


Rolling it in tight and having your anglehead well adjusted is the trick for internals, I don't like it so much taping the internals by hand....very delicate.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love it in the angles, but you have to be really careful with a knife or even a new sanding sponge in your three ways, and lumber shrinkage on interior to exterior walls can pop that sucker right in half.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats all I have been useing is fibafuse I keep rolls of 2'' and 36'' rolls of it. but I just wanted to go back the way I did it in the 80's for one job ...I only use mesh on my butts with ff over it and I dont think the new way is mesh little b ...ff is the new way:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Good lord!!!.....just paper tape EVERYTHING...And walk away with a peace of mind!!


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with moore paper tape everything keep it simple


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had no issues with FibaFuse what so ever. I had a few little hick-ups at first when learning how to use it, but since then, none at all! I love the stuff!
And actually, not long ago, my supplier ran out, and I didn't have time to wait for more, so I picked up a roll of paper. It was pretty well the most disgusting thing ever!
I had forgotten how hard it was to work with! It was friggen terrible to run through my zook! My needle wouldn't advance the tape, it dragged way way more, I had small bubbles, not many, but a few, enough to piss me off. And, it friggen sucked to wipe!! Sucked! You have to wipe so hard with paper tape!
It's like shoveling a driveway by hand compared to doing it with a snowplow. Just my two cents.
I honestly don't think I'm ever going back to paper.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've had no issues with FibaFuse what so ever. I had a few little hick-ups at first when learning how to use it, but since then, none at all! I love the stuff!
> And actually, not long ago, my supplier ran out, and I didn't have time to wait for more, so I picked up a roll of paper. It was pretty well the most disgusting thing ever!
> I had forgotten how hard it was to work with! It was friggen terrible to run through my zook! My needle wouldn't advance the tape, it dragged way way more, I had small bubbles, not many, but a few, enough to piss me off. And, it friggen sucked to wipe!! Sucked! You have to wipe so hard with paper tape!
> It's like shoveling a driveway by hand compared to doing it with a snowplow. Just my two cents.
> I honestly don't think I'm ever going back to paper.


Wow pt thats a fare statement!:blink:
U really think its that good? I have used it so i'm not so sure!!
Small bubbles is user error not the papers fault,needle not advancing tape is users fault!
As for wiping paper its not a hard job:whistling2:
Only my two shillings worth:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Wow pt thats a fare statement!:blink:
> U really think its that good? I have used it so i'm not so sure!!
> Small bubbles is user error not the papers fault,needle not advancing tape is users fault!
> As for wiping paper its not a hard job:whistling2:
> Only my two shillings worth:jester:


I think its amazing!!
And yes, bubbles might be user error, but all the same, I will never have any with fuse! Ever! 
As far as my needle not advancing the tape, it advances the fuse just fine! Just not the paper. Yes my needle is dull and needs to be changed, but all the same, it still works with fuse, not with paper though. 
And no, i never gave wiping tape any thought either, because it isnt hard. 
But fibafuse spoils you. Work with fuse for a few months and then go back to paper and it's like "yuck!! What the hell is this crap!?!?"
Harder to wipe, 3-ways are harder to clean & bubbles. 
Fuse is effortless.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think its amazing!!
> And yes, bubbles might be user error, but all the same, I will never have any with fuse! Ever!
> As far as my needle not advancing the tape, it advances the fuse just fine! Just not the paper. Yes my needle is dull and needs to be changed, but all the same, it still works with fuse, not with paper though.
> And no, i never gave wiping tape any thought either, because it isnt hard.
> ...


yes it is amazing and I hope more finishers use it becouse I want them to keep making it. Also thats why I want to go back to paper on one job... to see how much I dislike paper!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think its amazing!!
> And yes, bubbles might be user error, but all the same, I will never have any with fuse! Ever!
> As far as my needle not advancing the tape, it advances the fuse just fine! Just not the paper. Yes my needle is dull and needs to be changed, but all the same, it still works with fuse, not with paper though.
> And no, i never gave wiping tape any thought either, because it isnt hard.
> ...


Hey dont get me wrong i like a good debate! Lol
I did like the stuff but had a couple of blowouts! Pre filling would b the key 2 sorting that out!
But for me i cant get it now as the company does not take it no more!
But as for internals i would still stick with paper just for peace of mind as cracks will b u with fuse!
I could b wrong but i cant say as i only did about 2 internals with it a couple of years ago! And then the price!!:blink:I could order 100 rolls from walltools and delivered 2 my door than i could buy from here which is shocking!!!
But u just cant get it here now!
Also i like the way it all dries together and if in a hurry u dont get the sunkin tape after a week!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Hey dont get me wrong i like a good debate! Lol
> I did like the stuff but had a couple of blowouts! Pre filling would b the key 2 sorting that out!
> But for me i cant get it now as the company does not take it no more!
> But as for internals i would still stick with paper just for peace of mind as cracks will b u with fuse!
> ...


Ya, I pre-fill all my buttjoints with 90!
And truthfully, I love it for internals! Love it!!
I'll go back to a job I finished a few weeks ago, there's one area which can highlite exactly why I love it for corners!
If something shifts or moves or cracks, paper tape will let go and blister, one side or the other will let go. Afterwards, that's not an easy fix. You have to rip the whole tape out and re-tape it, or try to sneak some mud behind it so it doesn't bubble and then blend it in. And that's why I love fuse for my internals the most!
It will just crack, right down the middle. It won't pull each side of your tapes off the wall if there's any up lift or shifting. Just a nice crack right down the middle.

So for example, this house I did a few weeks back, it was an older house being renovated. Total piece of crap!
Anyways, they had this outside entrance that was built as an addition so that there was room to take your shoes off and what not as you walked in. It wasn't very big, maybe 6' x 6'.
But it wasn't a part of the original house. Anyways, whoever built it tried to brace it best they could, but they never finished it and the house ended up being sold.
So anywho, mister contractor buys the house to flip it, calls me to do the drywall, and explains that he's hesitant about drywalling this new entrance way. It was clearly an addition, and he's scared that it wasn't properly built and that it might shift around a bit and cause cracking in the corners. So he said "Why don't you just tape the seams and leave the internals, I'll throw up some corner-round (cheap moulding) in there and that way if there's any shifting, nothing will crack."
And I was like "That's gonna look like sh!t. The rest of the house will look new and then we're gonna have a cheap moulding in the entrance way!?"
And he was like "Well what other option do we have?!"
I said "I'll tape it with FibaFuse, If it holds up and there's no shifting, than great! If there is any shifting in the angles, the tapes won't blister and peel and look like crap, that way you can still put your little moulding in the corner and hide everything."
He was happy.
So what ended up happening? Well sure enough, the entrance did shift! Snow melted, the ground moved a bit and the entrance shifted. Not much! Just enough to say, and now it's settled. So one corner cracked. It cracked top to bottom. Straight down the middle. Now some of you might think that's a bad thing. But it's not! Not at all! It was a clean break! No bubbled tape, no blistering or peeling, full of paint chuncks and crap. Just a nice clean break right in the corner. Now there's two options, you can re-tape it, which is easy because it's not a complete mess back there, or you can just caulk it! It was so minimal and such a clean break, I told the contractor, a quick bead of caulking and it's like new!
You can't do that with tape.
If something's gonna move, shift or crack, it's gonna happen regardless of if you use fibafuse or paper. Only difference is FibaFuse breaks a hell of allot cleaner than paper!
Which would you rather fix?!
A quick small bead of caulking and your done.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I pre-fill all my buttjoints with 90!
> And truthfully, I love it for internals! Love it!!
> I'll go back to a job I finished a few weeks ago, there's one area which can highlite exactly why I love it for corners!
> If something shifts or moves or cracks, paper tape will let go and blister, one side or the other will let go. Afterwards, that's not an easy fix. You have to rip the whole tape out and re-tape it, or try to sneak some mud behind it so it doesn't bubble and then blend it in. And that's why I love fuse for my internals the most!
> ...


We call them a vestuable!!!!:blink:Wrong spellin i think!
Chief i know what ur trying 2 say here but!!
I just did a house that was underfloor heating and it shifted that much that ur fibafuse would of ended up with more cracks than our roads!:blink:
I should of took pics for u guys 2 laugh at and hope b sorry for me as i have never seen nothing like it!
What i am tryin 2 say here is if that was fibafuse there would of been cracks all over not just the corners! It was taped with paper and green and not a crack just some very ugly ceilings!
Give u a laugh the garage is great!! No gettin baked with heat! Another is the screws were coming back out the plasterboard about 2mm:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> We call them a vestuable!!!!:blink:Wrong spellin i think!
> Chief i know what ur trying 2 say here but!!
> I just did a house that was underfloor heating and it shifted that much that ur fibafuse would of ended up with more cracks than our roads!:blink:
> I should of took pics for u guys 2 laugh at and hope b sorry for me as i have never seen nothing like it!
> ...


Lol! Brutal bro.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy crap Vanny! that much movement here would be called earthquake damage 
PT's dead right tho, it's not until you've used fuse for a while and got used to it that going back to paper seems to suck.
At the end of the day, fuse is expensive (some countries more than others), but there just seems to be no call backs what so ever relating to moisture and shrinkage etc, the only callbacks seem to be popped screws. Over here we are heavily restricted with lining over timber with excessive moisture content so we just don't get the amount of movement some of you guys speak of..... I've never taped the edge of bead in my life (it's unheard of).


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Holy crap Vanny! that much movement here would be called earthquake damage
> PT's dead right tho, it's not until you've used fuse for a while and got used to it that going back to paper seems to suck.
> At the end of the day, fuse is expensive (some countries more than others), but there just seems to be no call backs what so ever relating to moisture and shrinkage etc, the only callbacks seem to be popped screws. Over here we are heavily restricted with lining over timber with excessive moisture content so we just don't get the amount of movement some of you guys speak of..... I've never taped the edge of bead in my life (it's unheard of).


Same here!
I've never taped the edge of a bead.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I want to see a video of you using fuse in your bazooka.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Could do that. :yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Runs better than paper.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mld said:


> Runs better than paper.


Was that a question? Or a fact? lol


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

That would be a fact. Ive been running fibafuse for some time. Started with small patch jobs and moved to houses with it about two years ago. Had to order it at first then, low and behold, Menards started carrying it and now I wouldnt be without it! Funny story, one day I was picking some up and another area drywaller saw me and asked what I was doing with that diy junk. :whistling2: 

I will say it runs very, very smooth through a zoooka or banjo

So yes it is a fact.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

One thing I will say is make sure the start of your ceiling tape isn't hanging, it'll end up across your shoulder before you get to the other end , atleast with paper it doesn't matter if there's a small tab hanging at the start, but thats just one of the learning curves of getting used to a new product.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

been getting good results from paper

f/f I"m not sold on it 100%
I like how easy it runs with a zook
i wont due a full house with it run it in the garage


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Could do that. :yes:


saskataper already has a vid running fuse through the zook

So instead of doing that, I have a experiment for you to try

Pull out your homax banjo, set it to the minimum setting to apply mud, then instead of wiping the flat tape with a knife, use some type of roller , something 4" wide , maybe a wall paper roller, and try rolling it instead of wiping it.

If it works, it's a game changer, send me lots of money if it works:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> saskataper already has a vid running fuse through the zook
> 
> So instead of doing that, I have a experiment for you to try
> 
> ...


I think Caz tried something like that in the early days of fuse.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I think Caz tried something like that in the early days of fuse.


And


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> And


Can't remember, I'm guessing the roller would fill with mud and then just slide on the tape instead of rolling.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Can't remember, I'm guessing the roller would fill with mud and then just slide on the tape instead of rolling.


Thats what happened, I used a small paint roller, I thought, Wow, If i could zook ceilings, Then grab a small 60mm paint roller on a pole and zoom around and push the fuse back instead of wiping that would be awsome.................But it wasnt, I only did a few metres of it and the roller just slid and got messy...........Back to the wipedown knife i went, Tryed it on walls, Same thing.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok then how about this. The Homax has two metal wheels on it already, why not incorporate those wheels (which will provide traction) into the wool roller idea. If you were real clever you could mount the whole thing on the Homax, so then you could roll the fuse as you went .


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

gazman said:


> Ok then how about this. The Homax has two metal wheels on it already, why not incorporate those wheels (which will provide traction) into the wool roller idea. If you were real clever you could mount the whole thing on the Homax, so then you could roll the fuse as you went .


If you can tape and wipe simultaneously, you change the game! :thumbup:

If the roller were to slide on the tape rather than roll, would that be a big issue. The only real problem is dragging the tape...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well well well, Now we, (You) are thinking.

Imagine, Applying and rolling (Beading) fuse at the same time, It would only need a rough sand, Or even just a box over and your away.

But from what i tryed it just slid.

Im in a sea of quoting and Were the  are you from customers. I tell you, Doing you own house, Getting a huge backlog of work while your trying to do your own house, Not knowing what to say when they ask so when can you do it has turned out to be a big big nightmere 

People just dont get how long you can be or why you havent a clue when you can get there.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Ok then how about this. The Homax has two metal wheels on it already, why not incorporate those wheels (which will provide traction) into the wool roller idea. If you were real clever you could mount the whole thing on the Homax, so then you could roll the fuse as you went .


 

I will take a photo of the one I use ..I turned down the middle washer and added two more wheels to it. so it dont cut the ff in 1/2


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Ok then how about this. The Homax has two metal wheels on it already, why not incorporate those wheels (which will provide traction) into the wool roller idea. If you were real clever you could mount the whole thing on the Homax, so then you could roll the fuse as you went .


 
this works good with FF


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

All you fiberfuse tapers out there I want you to try something. Mix up some taping mud and take 2 pieces of tape 6" long, one fiberfuse and one regular paper tape. Soak each tape in the mud for say 5 min or so then pull them out and take the excess mud off, set aside for one day. The next day I want you to take each tape and twist and bend it every which way then rip the tapes and report your findings back here.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> All you fiberfuse tapers out there I want you to try something. Mix up some taping mud and take 2 pieces of tape 6" long, one fiberfuse and one regular paper tape. Soak each tape in the mud for say 5 min or so then pull them out and take the excess mud off, set aside for one day. The next day I want you to take each tape and twist and bend it every which way then rip the tapes and report your findings back here.


Or......You could try taping a seam with fibafuse (what it's intended for), get paid, go on a bender, and then check back in several years after many earthquakes and find no problems.......worked for me


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> All you fiberfuse tapers out there I want you to try something. Mix up some taping mud and take 2 pieces of tape 6" long, one fiberfuse and one regular paper tape. Soak each tape in the mud for say 5 min or so then pull them out and take the excess mud off, set aside for one day. The next day I want you to take each tape and twist and bend it every which way then rip the tapes and report your findings back here.


Well, don't know what your experiment was suppose to prove but, here you go......

Pic 0ne,, fuse is on the left, paper to the right

Pic two,, folded them both into a ball

Pic three,, tore them apart by hand after I folded them into a ball.

The mud held to the fuse better than the paper tape, but the fuse was more easy to tear apart than the paper.

So what was your experiment suppose to prove:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, don't know what your experiment was suppose to prove but, here you go......
> 
> Pic 0ne,, fuse is on the left, paper to the right
> 
> ...


foget the test...:whistling2:whats in the box


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> foget the test...:whistling2:whats in the box


Can't you read french Icerock, :whistling2:,I guess your going to half to wait for Moose boy to translate for you


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Ok then how about this. The Homax has two metal wheels on it already, why not incorporate those wheels (which will provide traction) into the wool roller idea. If you were real clever you could mount the whole thing on the Homax, so then you could roll the fuse as you went .


I am going to make one:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I am going to make one:thumbup:


Then your going to share the knowledge ,,,, right:yes::thumbsup:

Just think if you could get it to work, fiba fuse flat tapes installed and wiped at the same time, all you would half to do is clean up the ends.

I might half to trade my zook in for a banjo:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Then your going to share the knowledge ,,,, right:yes::thumbsup:
> 
> Just think if you could get it to work, fiba fuse flat tapes installed and wiped at the same time, all you would half to do is clean up the ends.
> 
> I might half to trade my zook in for a banjo:blink:


 :thumbsup: I will


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> foget the test...:whistling2:whats in the box


USG Paper tape!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, don't know what your experiment was suppose to prove but, here you go......
> 
> Pic 0ne,, fuse is on the left, paper to the right
> 
> ...


You have relieved an important part of what paper tape has over fuse. Strength and being more ridged says enough for me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Or......You could try taping a seam with fibafuse (what it's intended for), get paid, go on a bender, and then check back in several years after many earthquakes and find no problems.......worked for me


 I'd say that's a pretty darn good test!:yes:
Going on bender for several years might kill me tho..:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I am just going to use my paper tape for a note pad:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> I'd say that's a pretty darn good test!:yes:
> Going on bender for several years might kill me tho..:jester:


I may have exaggerated the bender part just a teeny bit :whistling2:
I just put that in for a laugh.


----------

